# ACV Uses



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like to start a thread for all the wonderful uses of Apple Cider Vinegar. Please post anything you have found its use for whether related to goats, people or other things, and the recipes you use. I'll start.

ACV

Wound care disinfectant/ Trearment for Seborrhoeic Dermatitis
1/2cup of ACV, 1/2 cup Peroxide, 1tsp Betadine
Use as a wash for open sores and wounds.

Burns - pulls out the heat and has soothing properties
Diabetes, High Cholesterol, High Blood Pressure
2 TBsp 1xd helps reduce glucose, cholesterol levels and BP

Weight Loss
1 TBsp 15 mins before each meal helps you feel fuller and is used as an appetite suppressant


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just read this - ACV may help produce more does than bucks.
http://www.naturalark.com/natacv.html


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

1 teaspoon per gallon of fresh water helps the aid of respitory infections and pnuemonia in goats.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I found this list, so I thought I would share it.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Bone broth! Get you a big ol' pot of (raw) bones; beef, chicken, or whatever. Cover with water, couple cloves of garlic, salt to taste and a nice glug of ACV - 12 to 24 hrs. on barely simmer (I use my biggest crockpot & let it go 24 hrs., minimum.)

Once done, strain the whole thing into a big bowl, refrigerate until the fat is all congealed on top, chunk it off & discard. The ACV draws all the minerally goodness from the bones into the broth and makes it jell up when cool. *SO* much better than that icky store-bought boullion stuff for soups, stews, gravies or just a nice hot drink. It'll cure what ails you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, I though vinegar was for Easter eggs and cleaning the coffee pot! (oh, and mixing with baking soda
to clean the drain or make little volcanos in the sink for the grandkids!)


----------

